# NCEES 2001 pr.513 HVAC /NCEES 2008 pr. 501



## POPAC (Mar 9, 2010)

Which one has the right solution? 2001 513 COP= (h2-h1)/(h4-h3) where they get four numbers for the enthalpy ? One of the process is not constant enthalpy?

Thank you.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 10, 2010)

POPAC said:


> Which one has the right solution? 2001 513 COP= (h2-h1)/(h4-h3) where they get four numbers for the enthalpy ? One of the process is not constant enthalpy? Thank you.


You'll need to provide more info, as I don't have either of these sample exams anymore to look at the problems you are referring to. Could you write out the problem?

In general, CoP = Q/W


----------

